# How do I aim in a side shooting way?



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Bill Hays seal Variant and I want to learn to shoot sideways. I'm pretty much new to slingshots. When i pull the bands to my cheek, the bands don't look like their straight. How are the bands supposed to look like like from the aiming perspective? Please help.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

If the pouch is held directly under your dominant eye they should be lined up so it looks like there's only one band. Bill Hayes has done some videos on the subject that helped me a lot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

tkdslingshotguy said:


> I have a Bill Hays seal Variant and I want to learn to shoot sideways. I'm pretty much new to slingshots. When i pull the bands to my cheek, the bands don't look like their straight. How are the bands supposed to look like like from the aiming perspective? Please help.


Here is Bills link, he shows all you need to know, jeff

click link
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3100-a-how-to-shoot-a-slingshot-video/


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey I tend to find I aim best from releasing the pouch from the bottom of me ear or the back of jaw in other words, cause I can hold the position steady too aim. and find that lining both bands up can help, but your wrist angle can play a big part. As well if your a flipper-


----------

